# Bear Super Kodiak 50# for sale...pics added



## crgaston (Aug 4, 2009)

This is a newer bow in great shape.  It shoots fast and forgiving, but I injured my shoulder and I won't be pulling this kind of weight for a while, so I thought I'd pass this one on to someone who'll use it.  Comes with FF Flemish twist string with puffy silencers.   250 ftf in Middle GA or plus actual shipping.

I'll have to locate and charge my camera for pics, but it just looks like a newer Super K. You'll be happy, I promise.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 4, 2009)

Could you give us some more spex on this bow?  RH or LH?  Age or Year made?  You noted that the bow was 50#.  Is it actually 50#@28"?  In the past, Bear didn't mark them "exactly" sometimes so a 48# or 52# bow might get marked as 50#@28 on occasion.    

The Bear Super Kodiak is a 60" bow. Newer ones are FF string compatible but I'd still shoot a B50 Dacron on it to keep it quiet. You only lose @ 5 fps anyway but gain less wear and tear on the bow over time. Brand new ones go for @ $500.00.  A used one in GOOD condition is a steal at $250.00. Y'all better jump on this one!


----------



## crgaston (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry, It's a RH bow.
Not sure what year it is...it's marked SK-01-150, if that helps.  Definitely less than 10 years old.  It feels a lot heavier than my 45# Pearson Cougar, though.  I suspect it's on the heavy side of 50, but with no scale can't really say.  

I bought it used last year as a step up from my Cougar, which is why I'm not real sure about the age.

It looks just like this one...

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/images/products/traditional/elite/7-superkodiak-photo.jpg


----------



## crgaston (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## dutchman (Aug 7, 2009)

I should have never clicked on this thread...makes me just want this bow!


----------

